# Gunners Up Holding Blinds



## JBlack (Sep 17, 2003)

Looking for feedback on these holding blinds...good or bad.


----------



## Patrick Johndrow (Jan 19, 2003)

JBlack said:


> Looking for feedback on these holding blinds...good or bad.


Zero experience with GU holding blinds but if Richard put the product out for sale it is the best in the business.


----------



## badbullgator (Dec 20, 2004)

My buddy has three of them and love them. The only thing he does not like about them is that they have straight poles rather than poles with two points that go into the ground (hope you understand what I am talking about). I don't really think that was a real issue just that he had been use to the ones with two point that go into the ground.
BTW- I have not seen them only asked him about them and he was very happy with them. I will see them this weekend and let you know what I think, but like Patrick said if Rich puts them out they are top notch


----------



## JBlack (Sep 17, 2003)

Thanks for the feedback!


----------



## Thomas D (Jan 27, 2003)

So how do you get them into the ground?

Hard Georgia clay regards.


----------

